# Jd 870



## daviddecker (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello...I am new to the Forum, and a new (1st time) tractor owner. I bought a used JD 870 4WD last year with barely 400 hours on it. Seller said it had only been used to bush hog pasture. So far, it has performed well. How often should I grease the tractor? I have been told after every 100 hours of use. Also, how often should I change the oil and do other maintenance? The tractor did not come with a manual, thought I am going to download one. Only thing I wish it had was a FEL. Any advice on maintenance and upkeep would be appreciated. I am learning a LOT by reading different threads. Thank you for maintaining and contributing to this site. It is very helpful for rookies like me.


----------

